# whats the most aggressive species?



## spitfire (Nov 7, 2003)

hey guys. i was just curious. what are the most aggressive cichlids out there rite now?? i know like the red devils, dovii and managuense cichlids are pretty aggressive.. but i was wondering which are the most aggressive.. if anyone wants to just rank them from most aggressive to least aggressive, like the top ten that you guys would recommend. im just a beginner so i was just wondering.. thanks guys.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

all males are variably aggressive. Fish that are much larger take a larger time to develope their big time attitudes like dovii for example might not get nasty untill 12+" while midas are crazy at 6". There is no correct answer here. IMO the best specimens to get will always be displaying nuchal humps.. this shows they are genetically dominate just like silver back gorillas or beachmaster hippos. For me, i like to consider the whole hybrid vigor biological theory that makes flowerhorn incredibly nasty... I havent come across one that wasnt on the extreme aggression level. A 6 incher wont allow my hand to go anywhere in his 75 gallon tank without charging, plus im assured dominant male attributes when i purchase one.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

flower horn and i think dovi would be the next most aggessive. they also get huge


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

not to mention.. dovii and umbee are the most physically dominant. Beani are also nasty, but its fair to say that their reputation is all "hype" just like anything that is hard to get. Black nastys look pretty crazy as well.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Salvinni are pretty damn aggressive. Never liked the dorky look of flowerhorns or dovii. Plus they get too damn big. If you want a kick ass cichlid with great colors, And a bad attitude get a salvinni.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I'd have to say a trimac, at least my favorite


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DOVII AND UMBEE ARE THE MOST AGGRO!!!

BUT FHS ARE THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!









doviis and umbee are physically dominant but if an FH was as big as a dovii there wouldnt be a suprerior cichlid or fish...........aggression, personality, and colors!

poseidons right about the genetic trait

a midas with a hump versus a pack of ones without will be seen as the leader and respected because of the power and aggression


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you dont like them because they get to big? haha... yes big enough to swallow a salvini whole.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

i dont know but...........the most aggressive cichlid i had was a red devil i juss picked up........freaking thing kicks the sh*t outta everything that moves :nod:


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> i dont know but...........the most aggressive cichlid i had was a red devil i juss picked up........freaking thing kicks the sh*t outta everything that moves :nod:


 Me too!
My RD also charges the glass whenever anyone comes within 3 feet of HIS tank.
Later
Eric


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Inch for inch I think the most aggro fish is a M. chipokae


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

any pictures? how big does it grow? in the foot+ range?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

smb said:


> Inch for inch I think the most aggro fish is a M. chipokae












never heard of


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Pic's



















Here's a link

another

Last one


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

smb said:


> Inch for inch I think the most aggro fish is a M. chipokae


 I agree


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

Gotta go with the trimac.....mine is the meanest fish Ive ever kept


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

well we were on CA cichlids out of all the cichlids Emperor would be the most bad ass right?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> well we were on CA cichlids out of all the cichlids Emperor would be the most bad ass right?


 they're the _longest_, though I don't know of anyone who's kept any adults, so I'd refrain from commenting on how aggressive or unaggressive they may be.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

oh thanks for clearing that up p45


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Flowerhorn bitches all other







Hybrid Vigor baby


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Flowerhorn bitches all other
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hybrid vigor is a myth, you must be listening to matteo too much


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah hybrid vigor??? jeez look at parrots theyre about as bitchy as goldfish

FH's are crazy because theyre hybrids of some VERY aggro species


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> yeah hybrid vigor??? jeez look at parrots theyre about as bitchy as goldfish
> 
> FH's are crazy because theyre hybrids of some VERY aggro species


parrots can be pretty mean themselves, and they are mixture of highly aggressive CAs as well; its just that due to their pitiful physiology many don't take them seriously.

That doesn't have anything to do with the silly notion of 'hybrid vigor' though. That's just some bullshit some guy called mateo made up and has no scientific basis whatsoever


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

my parrots always tried to be aggressive, but they move slow and can't close their mouths though


----------



## XT87 (Dec 21, 2003)

it all depends on the fishes personality. Sum can be perfect angels and others can be an all out devil.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i have a video of my new red dragon creating waves in his tank and jumping up and violently slamming the lid of the tank when someone even gets within 5 feet of it... its pretty amusing


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> i have a video of my new red dragon creating waves in his tank and jumping up and violently slamming the lid of the tank when someone even gets within 5 feet of it... its pretty amusing










dam post the vid 
i want to see it


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ill have two videos up sometime this week


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

mine rams the hood if its hungry :laugh: even if I feed it 5 minutes before with a sh*t load of pellets and stuff.....damn pig


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

that because cichlids display true territorial aggression... they only get angrier after they are fed while other fish normal are appeased after feeding.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah but nothing else is in the tank with it :laugh:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

the most agressive cichlid are the ones in a small tank and the fish needs a big tank.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

thats not true at all.. i have 6" flowerhorns in 75 gallons and they will not let your hand anywhere in that tank.. they do the same thing in 120 gallons.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah but isnt a 75 more than enough for an FH??


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

it definately is for my short body dragon.. this guy will only max out at 8" although he is 2" thick already and 5" tall. The POTO breed is a larger specimen, they will hit the 12-15" range, i would want a 120 for him at that size.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

:nod:

hey so when are you putting up the videos of the FH attacking the hood??

You know I'm going to make a video of my FH eating a goldfish...wonder how that would turn out.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i dont have anywhere to host them so i need someones help


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

oh that really sucks


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> thats not true at all.. i have 6" flowerhorns in 75 gallons and they will not let your hand anywhere in that tank.. they do the same thing in 120 gallons.


I totally disagree again with that. Upgrading a 75g to a 120g for those fh is the equivalent of going from 20 long to 29g; very little improvement. SIX HIGHLY AGGRESSIVE 6" CA's IN A 120g-- thats a drastically overstocked 120g right there already. You didn't improve the tank size at all in relation to the fishs' temperament capacity. I'd bet at full-grown that the 7 of those in a 500g would make the 500g fully un-stockable as well. Get a 2000g pond, though, and you will be able to keep plenty of tankmates with them.

What I am inferring is, your example used to support your argument was a very poor, inadequate one. Tankspace if given in the proper quantities will subdue ALL aggression. I was about to just quote snappy's post and say 'amen' but then you went and threw out that post, and I needed to make the correction.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i was hat hui yin aquarium in philadelphia the other day and the flowerhorn guru has the same tank their going strong. He has about 12 -15 12" Jing Gang and 10" King kong parrots in a 180 gallon with an enormous sump. He is changing the water on that tank every time im there... im assuming he does daily 30% water changes on the tank. Unless you have this kind of dedication, overstocking shouldnt be attempted.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

holy sh*t


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

im still not understanding how a 125 is better then a 120. the 125 is 18" wide... the 120 is 24" wide, hmm.. this is the key here while they still have 4 foot of swimming space, plus they swim up and downmost of the time and dont sit at one depth like most fish.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah my FH just goes up and down occasionally swiming around the tank....but he's usually charging at people lol.


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

FH.. they can make ur ASS blEED..


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

OiNkY said:


> FH.. they can make ur ASS blEED..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

oinky stuck his ass in the tank and the fh bit it and he bled, apparently


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

hahaha


----------

